

Ask HN: How do tech folks deal with support guys - trivedigaurav

Is it just me or do you, hacker news folks, also find Apple Store guys mansplaining things too often? How to get them fix exactly the thing you know is wrong?
======
chrisbennet
If they eventually fix it, it doesn't bother me.

In many situations in life I find that if I act ignorant or say "assume I
don't know anything about X" the other party will teach me something I didn't
know because they aren't afraid of insulting me.

I looked up "mansplaining" and I do understand the natural response might be
to be pissed because they aren't recognizing your/my competence. The thing is,
I don't care if they think I'm a genius or an idiot.

~~~
trivedigaurav
I agree, that's the strategy I'd probably like to stick with as long as the
support folks end up taking the right steps.

Unfortunately, listening to someone "mansplaining" also involves making
inaccurate statements which almost feels like you are being cheated.

